# Ex-Works Sport quattro S1 Group B Racecar For Sale



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you've got a 250,000 Euros laying around, this car is pretty significant. It's chassis #19, and supposedly the last of the Group B cars built before they switched to Pikes Peak cars at #20. It's the wrong color (white) from original, but hey, it'd only need another 10,000 Euros for a killer paint job to bring it back to concours condition.
More here...
http://www.carclassic.com/stock.asp?StockID=100009


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

but why is the rad ratchet strapped down?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I wonder if they'll take a check?


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Ex-Works Sport quattro S1 Group B Racecar For Sale ([email protected])*

I did a check last summer.
Some pictures of my own








If i had the money..










_Modified by JeroenGT at 10:53 AM 5/7/2006_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Thats alot of Coin for a pretty Worked Works Car!


----------



## ratquat (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah that car looks a lil dirty and used... like my women


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

such a cool car, but I don't think the decals is the
coolest for these cars. Should've been the HBs...


----------

